# Were do you go



## BIG KEV W (Jun 22, 2022)

After years of trying with the struggle of weight gain with some success staying at 13-14 stone things started to go very wrong very fast, they say it was down to an increases in Levemir?? so started on Metformin again, this worked for 6 months but now I'm back up to a ratio of 6units per 10 grams of carbs( 1 slice of toast for breakfast is 10/12 units of Nova rapid +- depending on readings) weight at last reading has now just topped 18 stone and climbing in just over a year. Last 90 days target range of 3.9-10 was 80% 10.1-13 was16% less than 3.9 1% Levemir 80 units per morning, Novarapid  carb counted 6 units per 10 grms (and rising), 2000 grms metformin 1/2 day/night. estimated A1C for 90 days 6.7% (50mmol/mol)


----------



## Inka (Jun 22, 2022)

@BIG KEV W Are you not on bolus/fast insulin too? You mention taking Levemir for toast?


----------



## BIG KEV W (Jun 22, 2022)

Inka said:


> @BIG KEV W Are you not on bolus/fast insulin too? You mention taking Levemir for toast?


Me bad, on Nova rapid, have changed it.


----------



## Inka (Jun 23, 2022)

BIG KEV W said:


> Me bad, on Nova rapid, have changed it.



Ok. So you have quite a lot of insulin resistance then. First question is - are you sure your basal dose is right? Could that be too low? Or, conversely, could it be too much? Sounds silly but I’m sure I’ve read more than one account of people lowering their basal, one with the suggestion of DAFNE leaders.

Also, have you had your thyroid checked? And what would an average day’s food look like for you?


----------

